

Using an iPad to show software at networking events - bensummers
http://bens.me.uk/2010/ipad-software-demo-at-networking-events

======
pmjoyce
Hi Ben, I was one of the ones you demoed this to at the HN meetup last night.
You're right, having to shout to try to explain some of the subtleties of your
product isn't great and this tool was quite effective at communicating a lot
of the details in a really casual manner. Would also like to see an iPad app
specifically for this purpose.

~~~
bensummers
I'm glad it worked! I was a little worried it would be inappropriate for the
setting, but everyone seemed interested. I think the key is to bring it out to
support the conversation, not as an opening line.

I hope someone will write an iPad app. I'm vaguely tempted, but there's just
too much on my list right now.

